# Screwed upTyre



## yeoblade (Sep 13, 2020)

Found this in a tyre this morning, it has a v slow puncture. New tyre a few month back .
Question is - is it too close to the edge for a repair? .(Black around the screw is where I made it wet to see if it was leaking)


----------



## SimonM (Sep 13, 2020)

My local tyre shop wouldn’t as it was too close to the edge.


----------



## st3v3 (Sep 13, 2020)

I would say too close to the edge


----------



## molly 2 (Sep 13, 2020)

If you  can  find  one it can be repaired  by a tyre vulcanising  company   unfortunately  now very  rare  .


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 13, 2020)

Use one of them mushroom glue plugs rather than a inside patch.


----------



## nomis64 (Sep 13, 2020)

I recon its too close as well....they'll want to sell you a new one!


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 14, 2020)

OLD MOTs were brakes lights and steering
Brakes and steering no good if a tyre "Blows" 
Even a minor scuffle with a safety  barrier woud prove both expensive and inconvenient maybe very disruptive
I would replace with new


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Sep 14, 2020)

It does look very close to the shoulder but it might just be far enough away for a repair, but I think only sure way to find out is to take it to a tyre shop


----------



## BKen2 (Sep 14, 2020)

Kwik Fits diagnosis of repair area ...            www.kwik-fit.com/blog/can-my-punctured-tyre-be-repaired#:~:text=To%20remain%20compliant%2C%20we%20are,safe%20and%20lasting%20minor%20repair.


----------



## vwalan (Sep 14, 2020)

__





						tubeless tyre repair kit: Search Result | eBay
					

Find great deals on eBay for tubeless tyre repair kit. Shop with confidence.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				



have a look on here . also a pot of oko tyre sealant can be handy. 
the tyre repir kits work great ,got into using them while in africa , could get ten or eleven punctures a day when crossing the sahara . no need to even remove the wheel from the vehicle so long as you have a good pump to put air back in the tyre. drove thousands of miles with them in .


----------



## harrow (Sep 14, 2020)

yeoblade said:


> Found this in a tyre this morning, it has a v slow puncture. New tyre a few month back .
> Question is - is it too close to the edge for a repair? .(Blackaround the screw is where I made it wet to see if it was leaking)
> View attachment 86500



Its not my recommendation but my neighbors car has a puncture like that and it has passed the mot 2 years running, see what the tyre repair place says.


----------



## witzend (Sep 14, 2020)

vwalan said:


> a pot of oko tyre sealant can be handy.


Always run all my vehicles with that if you notice a small screw like that which will have done no damage to tyre just unscrew it and drive on or jack up and spin the wheel it'll seal its self in minutes not to late to add it now before you take screw out.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OKO-TYRE...530570&hash=item27c179ea43:g:v3IAAOSwBRVact~O



			https://okosales.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/OKO_RTG_FF.pdf


----------



## caledonia (Sep 14, 2020)

To close to the sidewall. A repair wouldn’t last long and would let you down at the most inconvenient time. You could get away with plugging it and fitting a tube. Putting it on the rear would put less strain on the sidewall.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 14, 2020)

caledonia said:


> To close to the sidewall. A repair wouldn’t last long and would let you down at the most inconvenient time. You could get away with plugging it and fitting a tube. Putting it on the rear would put less strain on the sidewall.


Tubes are elegal now in a tubeless tyre,things have moved on.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 14, 2020)

witzend said:


> Always run all my vehicles with that if you notice a small screw like that which will have done no damage to tyre just unscrew it and drive on or jack up and spin the wheel it'll seal its self in minutes not to late to add it now before you take screw out.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OKO-TYRE...530570&hash=item27c179ea43:g:v3IAAOSwBRVact~O
> 
> 
> ...


Oko will not seal if close to side wall,a mushroom plug will work,i used to fitt tyres.


----------



## runnach (Sep 14, 2020)

Whether it will plug depends on the opinion of the tyre fitter. I am confident having one of mine plugged in a similar position one of the local fitters around here would repair it cost me £10 about 3 weeks ago


----------



## witzend (Sep 14, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Oko will not seal if close to side wall,a mushroom plug will work,i used to fitt tyres.


So do I and mushroom plug isn't any good if one side of it partly comes up the side wall OKO will do it as long as punctures in the tread area


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 14, 2020)

witzend said:


> So do I and mushroom plug isn't any good if one side of it partly comes up the side wall OKO will do it as long as punctures in the tread area


Looks ok to me but as you say best to let a good fitter take a peak.


----------



## witzend (Sep 14, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> but as you say best to let a good fitter take a peak.


I didn't say that


----------



## yeoblade (Sep 14, 2020)

If it wasn't so new I'd just have got a new one, so I went to independent  (not quickfit etc) tyre fitters and they took a look and said it was just on the on the limit of repairable, so plugged and sealed now for £12.50.
I know all the big boys will just say you need a new tyre, little profit in a repair. 
 I will monitor it now and may buy some OKO.
thanks


----------



## caledonia (Sep 14, 2020)

yeoblade said:


> If it wasn't so new I'd just have got a new one, so I went to independent  (not quickfit etc) tyre fitters and they took a look and said it was just on the on the limit of repairable, so plugged and sealed now for £12.50.
> I know all the big boys will just say you need a new tyre, little profit in a repair.
> I will monitor it now and may buy some OKO.
> thanks


Put it on the rear as there will be less strain on the repair.


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 15, 2020)

Can you relegate it to your "Spare"


----------



## yeoblade (Sep 15, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> Can you relegate it to your "Spare"


Not really, it is on na alloy, and the spare is steel, so it would need swapping about, or look wrong.  Else I would.


----------



## Fazerloz (Sep 15, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Tubes are elegal now in a tubeless tyre,things have moved on.


It is not  recommended but it is not illegal. A lot of old vehicles with spoked wheels run tubless tyres with tubes because tube tyres are simply not available in most sizes. If fitting tubes in tubles tyres plenty of  French chalk should be used to lubricate between tyre and tude and the speed rating of the tyre should be down graded by one rating.


----------



## witzend (Sep 15, 2020)

yeoblade said:


> Not really, it is on na alloy, and the spare is steel, so it would need swapping about, or look wrong.  Else I would.


Leave it where it is the repair will still be good when your tyre is worn out same patches used in tyres carrying a lot more weight than yours ever will


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 15, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> It is not  recommended but it is not illegal. A lot of old vehicles with spoked wheels run tubless tyres with tubes because tube tyres are simply not available in most sizes. If fitting tubes in tubles tyres plenty of  French chalk should be used to lubricate between tyre and tude and the speed rating of the tyre should be down graded by one rating.


Its is ellegal in tubless tyres,  and the tyre inside ribs will burst the tube ,my mate was well up in tyre tec and instructed rolls royce on fittments,no tubes fitted in N Ireland anywhere,wheel barrow tyre yes.


----------



## yorkieowl (Sep 15, 2020)

Have you ever seen a wheelbarrow tyre blow Trev? We heard an almighty bang, (it wasn’t even being used at the time), and parts of the wheel ended up about 25-30 feet away! Good job no one was near.


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 15, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Its is ellegal in tubless tyres,  and the tyre inside ribs will burst the tube ,my mate was well up in tyre tec and instructed rolls royce on fittments,no tubes fitted in N Ireland anywhere,wheel barrow tyre yes.


It isn't recommended Trev but it is not illegal here in the UK, as already stated spoked rims have to use tubes so how can classic cars with spoked wheels be used in NI?


----------



## witzend (Sep 16, 2020)

yorkieowl said:


> Have you ever seen a wheelbarrow tyre blow Trev? We heard an almighty bang, (it wasn’t even being used at the time), and parts of the wheel ended up about 25-30 feet away! Good job no one was near.


Remember the old lambretta scooters with the spare wheel for a passengers back rest. Well we heard a loud bang outside the garage Crikey we said whats that ran outside and a man was lying on the ground out cold his girl friend didn't know where she was staggering around the forecourt he had been blowing up his spare and it burst. Ambulance called both taken to hospital he was in a bad way for a couple of days. Thats why a lot of garage airlines are restricted to around 50 psi now


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 16, 2020)

witzend said:


> Remember the old lambretta scooters with the spare wheel for a passengers back rest. Well we heard a loud bang outside the garage Crikey we said whats that ran outside and a man was lying on the ground out cold his girl friend didn't know where she was staggering around the forecourt he had been blowing up his spare and it burst. Ambulance called both taken to hospital he was in a bad way for a couple of days. Thats why a lot of garage airlines are restricted to around 50 psi now


My cousin was blowing up his motorbike tyre in the '70s and it blew while he was inflating it, the debris blown into his eye caused him to lose his sight in one eye, we were both in our teens at the time but I have been careful ever since, I still turn my face away when inflating tyres


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 16, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> It isn't recommended Trev but it is not illegal here in the UK, as already stated spoked rims have to use tubes so how can classic cars with spoked wheels be used in NI?


With tyres made for tubes,they do exist,never put tubes in tubless tyres as the ribs inside rub on the tubes and bust them,been elegal since 2012.


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 16, 2020)

It isn't illegal Trev, post the relevant law that says it is illegal


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 16, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> It isn't illegal Trev, post the relevant law that says it is illegal


My mate works in the industry or did as just now retired,he did the course which explained the new law,no tubes have been sold here from that date and no tyre fitter will fit one in a tubeless tyre.
I have been trying to get one local for a caravan wheel which goes soft but only ebay will sell them as they dont care what you do with them,yes they can be bought at a price on line.


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 16, 2020)

I don't live in NI Trev, but it is not illegal here








						Tube Fitment
					






					www.avontyres.com
				




not advisable but not illegal


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 16, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> I don't live in NI Trev, but it is not illegal here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is here,speeding is illegal but some think manditory.


----------



## Fazerloz (Sep 17, 2020)

At least post all the page Trev it says not recommend, not illegal. 








						Fitting Tubes in Tubeless Tyres
					

It is NOT recommended to install tubes in tubeless tyres, because of the potential danger of experiencing a sudden loss of pressure due to the tube not being seated properly or the tyre being




					www.bigtyres.co.uk
				






FITTING TUBES IN TUBELESS TYRES 
It is NOT recommended to install tubes in tubeless tyres, because of the potential danger of experiencing a sudden loss of pressure due to the tube not being seated properly or the tyre being punctured. This could lead to a fatal accident.

Tyres designed for tubes have a smoother inner surface, while tubeless tyres do not. As a result, tubes can chafe and puncture in a tubeless tyre due to the roughness of the tyre and wheel.

When a tubeless tyre is punctured, the penetrating object is gripped by the inner liner (the built-in tube) and thus air loss through the penetration will be gradual. By contrast, when a tube type or a tubeless tyre fitted with a tube is punctured, once the tube is penetrated, air loss will normally be sudden. In this case, air will rapidly escape through the valve hole in the wheel and between the tyre beads and the wheel which, with a tube fitted, no longer provides a hermetic seal. Sudden pressure loss in a tyre can result in the bead dislodging and a loss of vehicle control.

When a tube is fitted to any tyre, it is important that the inside of the tyre is carefully examined to ensure that there is no feature which could cause premature tube failure due to cuts or chafing. Such examples are:

Any tyre manufacturer’s paper or plastic identification labels must be removed and label indentations buffed smooth.
Damage to the inside of the tyre, possibly due to a previous penetration or repair.
Also, the increased thickness of the tyre / tube assembly can cause running temperatures to increase and could under prolonged conditions cause premature tyre failure.

Inner tubes should not be used as a means of repairing a puncture to a tubeless tyre, as a proper repair should be carried out to retain the tubeless properties of the tyre.

Inner tubes must be fitted to all tyres that are NOT marked as "Tubeless" and to all tyres marked as "Tube Type".

Wire wheels, multi-piece wheels and some single piece wheels designed for tube type applications CANNOT be used as tubeless fitments and the use of a tube (regardless of whether the tyre is "tube type" or "tubeless") is ESSENTIAL FOR SAFETY. Always use tubes in such fitments.

We do not accept any liability for any consequences that may occur as a result of using an inner tube in a tubeless tyre.


----------



## Diver1swife (Sep 20, 2020)

yeoblade said:


> Found this in a tyre this morning, it has a v slow puncture. New tyre a few month back .
> Question is - is it too close to the edge for a repair? .(Blackaround the screw is where I made it wet to see if it was leaking)
> View attachment 86500


Try dynaplug they are a non glue permanant repair. Always carry a kit with us for nails and screw h


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 20, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> At least post all the page Trev it says not recommend, not illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im going on what im told here,i tried it once and tyre blowed tube to bits,never again.


----------



## Markd (Sep 20, 2020)

You might find a sympathetic repair man but I'm afraid I does look a bit close to the edge.


----------



## Glynno (Sep 20, 2020)

You may find that the law is 1 inch in. If less it’s not repairable. I have also had this where I had fitted all 4 then within weeks had 2 with nails dammit. Sod’s law, it is! It’s your van, family and your safety at stake don’t forget. I feel that it’s not worth the risk.


----------



## Markd (Sep 20, 2020)

There's a British Standard apparently






So on a 200mm tread width you have to be more than 25mm in for a minor repair.

Nearer the sidewall counts as a major repair and would have to be fixed by a patch on the inside and removing and rebuilding the tread and then heat curing the whole repair.
There are plenty of specialists around the country.
Obviously costs more than the usual £10-20 at tyre 'shops' so only worth doing on fairly new tyres.


----------



## Deleted member 25361 (Sep 21, 2020)

yeoblade said:


> Found this in a tyre this morning, it has a v slow puncture. New tyre a few month back .
> Question is - is it too close to the edge for a repair? .(Blackaround the screw is where I made it wet to see if it was leaking)
> View attachment 86500


Should be ok as long as it's not on the side walls!


----------



## yeoblade (Sep 21, 2020)

Markd said:


> There's a British Standard apparently
> 
> View attachment 86737
> 
> ...



So all Ok then , it was 32mm from the edge on a 200mm tread (just as your example)


----------



## Markd (Sep 21, 2020)

Should be good - they work from centre as it's easier to measure so 200mm tyre size gives 75mm from centre


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 22, 2020)

Stick it on the back,if it goes down it will be slow so dont worry,going out on a bike is much more dangerous.


----------



## Markd (Sep 22, 2020)

I have done the rear wheel thing with a car tyre I tubed up in the past and got full life out of it but a lot more weight on back axle of motorhomes.
If you get turned down for a repair you could put in some sealant gunge and rear axle it - not ideal but probably quite effective if you keep an eye on pressure.
Up to you and your appetite for risk - after all I don't think a screw in tyre is an MoT failure.
But I'm going to research that now 

Here is extract from Gov MoT guidance




So shouldn't generate a fail - up to you what you do.


----------



## harrow (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## witzend (Sep 25, 2020)

Markd said:


> So shouldn't generate a fail - up to you what you do.


He done it see post 20. If he gets as much mileage out of his tyres as this thread he'll have no worry's 


> If it wasn't so new I'd just have got a new one, so I went to independent (not quickfit etc) tyre fitters and they took a look and said it was just on the on the limit of repairable, so plugged and sealed now for £12.50.


----------



## Markd (Sep 25, 2020)

I managed to miss that - good to read.
Can't keep a good thread down 
Anyway I learnt that you can get vulcanised repairs when the shops reject plugs.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 25, 2020)

Markd said:


> I managed to miss that - good to read.
> Can't keep a good thread down
> Anyway I learnt that you can get vulcanised repairs when the shops reject plugs.


Yes spock on the ss enterprize does them.    may have to wait lightyears though.


----------



## peter palance (Sep 25, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Oko will not seal if close to side wall,a mushroom plug will work,i used to fitt tyres.


now your just mad,put a plug in it, you win . ok.pj.


----------



## witzend (Sep 25, 2020)

Markd said:


> Anyway I learnt that you can get vulcanised repairs when the shops reject plugs.


Yes Cornwall tyre repairs at Callington are our local Vulcanisers see what they can do below https://www.facebook.com/Cornwallty...742713538536/3001367196576066/?type=3&theater


----------



## Markd (Sep 26, 2020)

I'm pretty sure that a tyre I took in repair for my son a month ago would have been repairable by them at economic rate as it had fair life in the tread.
We live and learn


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 26, 2020)

harrow said:


>


WOT no Gaffer tape ?


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 27, 2020)

molly 2 said:


> If you  can  find  one it can be repaired  by a tyre vulcanising  company   unfortunately  now very  rare  .


I use to have a vulcanising company, Tred-a-gain Tyre Repairs. This tyre would not be a candidate for vulcanisation. Sorry.


----------



## Stevie 25 (Sep 27, 2020)

Just buy a new tyre a lot cheaper than a new van


----------



## vwalan (Sep 27, 2020)

have a look at that ,its so easy to do. 
best have a way of pumping up the tyre if necessary. 
done loads of them. 
first saw them in morocco but on return i was in my mates tyre shop and they had kits they used on the local china clay trucks etc . 
the kit i bought was by rema tiptop. works a treat . lots of different makes around these days . ,yes they say temporary, but have known them last ten years then the tyre was worn out. so it was temporary   .


----------



## Eric The Viking (Sep 27, 2020)

Doubt that would be repaired by any reputable tyre fitter, I certainly wouldn't chance it.  For the sake of the cost of a new tyre it could save me several £k's if it fails.

I've used self fix repair plugs successfully on motorcycles, but only as a temp get you home fix and would no doubt do likewise with a car or van should the situation arise, just keep the speed down.


----------



## Markd (Sep 27, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> I use to have a vulcanising company, Tred-a-gain Tyre Repairs. This tyre would not be a candidate for vulcanisation. Sorry.


Just as well he got a plug repair I guess


----------



## Markd (Sep 27, 2020)

Some of the very cheap tyre shop repairs are done this way - something I found out when a repaired tyre eventually developed a slow leak when the plug started to 'work loose' right at the end of the tyre's life.
When I got the new tyre I could see that the repair was not mushroom type.
Since then I've always asked how the repair will be done.


----------



## vwalan (Sep 28, 2020)

if in doubt put some oko in and it goes on again for years . 
mind when off to africa etc i do carry puncture patches and gaiter patches etc and several tubes for repairs. 
also 2 spares for my truck and two for the trailer. 
if the tyres look like they might be worn out during the trip i carry a couple of spare tyres as well. 
not so handy though if you use a small camper. hee hee. 
tyres can be very expensive in africa and europe.


----------



## harrow (Sep 28, 2020)

vwalan said:


> if in doubt put some oko in and it goes on again for years .
> mind when off to africa etc i do carry puncture patches and gaiter patches etc and several tubes for repairs.
> also 2 spares for my truck and two for the trailer.
> if the tyres look like they might be worn out during the trip i carry a couple of spare tyres as well.
> ...



Your being well prepared and as you say the tyres are expensive and if you have a spare tyre you can pick and choose when you get a replacement.


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 28, 2020)

Tyres Very  expensive & fitting in Switzerland.
The puncture trashed the tyre and my spare was 10 years old.
So I replaced the spare and the trashed tyre.

The new pair put on the front
My money safe in the rear being £450 lighter !
As I say the spare was original
I had a set of 4 in 2014 (Early) so 5.5 full  summers at about 6,000 miles per summer.
The remaining 2 older tyres were replaced in April of this year !


----------



## vwalan (Sep 28, 2020)

luckily i did work for ats for a while . but having travelled quite a few times in africa i soon learned punctures in the sandy places are a daily happening. once i saw the plug repairs from outside and they worked i thought better get a kit. it was 22yrs ago and luckily my local tyre shop had them for the off road vehicles in the pits . i had been away from tyre fitting for several years . knew and do carry mushroom patch plugs that fit from inside but the push in from outside were a surprise. i knew about oko etc as farm tractors have been using it for years . 
in the desert thorns grow and live a couple of inches under the sandy surface. its amazing how many punctures you can get in a day. i had been warned about it by one of my customers in my vw garage that it can happen ,but really its amazing how many you can get. 
these days always carry repair kit even for local drive outs ,there is so much rubbish dropped on roads its so easy to get a puncture even in uk.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 28, 2020)

Better with solid tyres.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 28, 2020)

Which model of Skoda is that Trev? Don’t recognise it.

Davy


----------



## caledonia (Sep 28, 2020)

Bought this kit of Mac Tools about twenty years ago and used it loads of times. Wouldn’t be without it and my good quality 12 compressor. As VW Alan says there supposed to be temporary but I’ve had them in tyres for the life of the tyre with no problems. Punctures repaired without jacking up and removing wheel and back on the road in no time.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 28, 2020)

Had an mishap with the spade and punctured my wellie boot. Didn’t have a big enough patch but managed to repair the tear.


----------



## witzend (Sep 28, 2020)

caledonia said:


> Had an mishap with the spade and punctured my wellie boot. Didn’t have a big enough patch but managed to repair the tear.


 When I started work a few years ago ?I,ve done the same repair to rear tractor tubes


----------



## Bigkat007 (Oct 4, 2020)

I don’t understand why anyone wouldn’t want the best tyres they can have. The cost of a tyre versus a life threatening disaster? A no brainer every time. It would be a new tyre for me. Sorry.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 4, 2020)

Bigkat007 said:


> I don’t understand why anyone wouldn’t want the best tyres they can have. The cost of a tyre versus a life threatening disaster? A no brainer every time. It would be a new tyre for me. Sorry.


Can i have your old ones.


----------



## harrow (Oct 4, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Can i have your old ones.



There is a 10 years of age rule on commercials/hgv now


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 4, 2020)

harrow said:


> There is a 10 years of age rule on commercials/hgv now


Not here , no one bothers here as long as tread and no cracking on tyre, many cars and vans run reused tyres here or as we say 30 bob skid wells.


----------



## Technispark (Oct 4, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Tubes are elegal now in a tubeless tyre,things have moved on.


I would be interested to see the legislation on that as I have an MG with wire wheels which need tubes, and it is fitted with standard tubeless tyres + old fashioned tubes as I expect all wire wheel sports cars are. Do you have a reference to the legislation on that ?


----------



## RogerIvy (Oct 6, 2020)

caledonia said:


> Bought this kit of Mac Tools about twenty years ago and used it loads of times. Wouldn’t be without it and my good quality 12 compressor. As VW Alan says there supposed to be temporary but I’ve had them in tyres for the life of the tyre with no problems. Punctures repaired without jacking up and removing wheel and back on the road in no time.


My brother in South Africa built a game fence in an area with a thorn bush known locally as "tractor thorn"(or in Afrikaans "Trekker Doring" _Dichrostachys cinerea_) named thus because it's thorn can penetrate the rear wheel of a tractor. Needless to say over the three years of completing the fence he had up to three punctures each day in the 4x4's and he bought these plugs in bulk. Between us three brothers (I lived in Zimbabwe at the time) we believe we've repaired between one and two thousand punctures with those plugs. I asked my brother if he avoided certain parts of the tyre (i.e. the major repair zone). He said no, he had got to the point where he repaired a hole anywhere. I asked if he did the same for his motorway vehicles, he said yes. I asked if a plug had ever failed: he said he once ran out of plugs and to get back home he used a supermarket plastic bag - and that eventually failed. But a plug never failed.
To be clear - these were all plug repairs on smaller or slower vehicles, never a 4.5t motorhome. I can see why people would be nervous.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 6, 2020)

Technispark said:


> I would be interested to see the legislation on that as I have an MG with wire wheels which need tubes, and it is fitted with standard tubeless tyres + old fashioned tubes as I expect all wire wheel sports cars are. Do you have a reference to the legislation on that ?


No i said early on but now retired friend worked for r/royce and told me banned from many years back, note garages now dont sell them or fit .


----------



## vwalan (Oct 6, 2020)

RogerIvy said:


> My brother in South Africa built a game fence in an area with a thorn bush known locally as "tractor thorn"(or in Afrikaans "Trekker Doring" _Dichrostachys cinerea_) named thus because it's thorn can penetrate the rear wheel of a tractor. Needless to say over the three years of completing the fence he had up to three punctures each day in the 4x4's and he bought these plugs in bulk. Between us three brothers (I lived in Zimbabwe at the time) we believe we've repaired between one and two thousand punctures with those plugs. I asked my brother if he avoided certain parts of the tyre (i.e. the major repair zone). He said no, he had got to the point where he repaired a hole anywhere. I asked if he did the same for his motorway vehicles, he said yes. I asked if a plug had ever failed: he said he once ran out of plugs and to get back home he used a supermarket plastic bag - and that eventually failed. But a plug never failed.
> To be clear - these were all plug repairs on smaller or slower vehicles, never a 4.5t motorhome. I can see why people would be nervous.


i know in the clay tips around here they were used in very big trucks etc . scraper trucks and even huge diggers etc.
have used lots myself and friends were so pleased with them they bought their own kits . 
luckily most of my travel to africa friends have 7.5 ton trucks so air brakes etc mean there is always a compressor on the go. 
my truck has hydraulic brakes but i need air to use the trailer so do have a compressor wired in to work the trailer brakes . 
they do work like magic , amazing repairs done easily and quickly.


----------



## st3v3 (Oct 6, 2020)

I'd appreciate a link to a repair from outside kit that is known to be good if anyone has one?

For truck (7.5t) tyres mainly, if it makes any difference. Cheers.


----------



## witzend (Oct 6, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> I'd appreciate a link to a repair from outside kit that is known to be good if anyone has one?











						Emergency Van Car Motorcycle Tubeless Tyre Tire Puncture Repair Kit Tool Strips  | eBay
					

Essential for Vehicles with Tubeless Tires.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				



This does the job been using similar for over 50 yrs successfully





Easier if tyres still partly inflated


----------



## yeoblade (Oct 6, 2020)

witzend said:


> Emergency Van Car Motorcycle Tubeless Tyre Tire Puncture Repair Kit Tool Strips  | eBay
> 
> 
> Essential for Vehicles with Tubeless Tires.
> ...


£2.75  , aren't there any cheaper kits  

Thanks


----------



## harrow (Oct 6, 2020)

yeoblade said:


> £2.75  , aren't there any cheaper kits
> 
> Thanks



https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CAR-VAN-...hDarwoV3BBEV2b&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## witzend (Oct 6, 2020)

yeoblade said:


> £2.75  , aren't there any cheaper kits



I'd suggest spending a little more and buying one with more plugs if You've never used one before as its easy to push one right into tyre first attempt which even after practice happens some times as its a hard push to get it thru tyre then it goes easy all at once


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 6, 2020)

witzend said:


> I'd suggest spending a little more and buying one with more plugs if You've never used one before as its easy to push one right into tyre first attempt which even after practice happens some times as its a hard push to get it thru tyre then it goes easy at once


Full 31 piece kits £7 in a we pouch.


----------



## harrow (Oct 7, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Full 31 piece kits £7 in a we pouch.



What ? you wee in the pouch, they think of everything these days !


----------



## harrow (Oct 8, 2020)

Dynaplug Dyna Carb Ultra Tubeless Repair Kit
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274287165097

£19.99


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 8, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> I'd appreciate a link to a repair from outside kit that is known to be good if anyone has one?
> 
> For truck (7.5t) tyres mainly, if it makes any difference. Cheers.







__





						Welcome to REMA TIP TOP - Your Partner for the Future
					

REMA TIP TOP UK provide high quality solutions for the Automotive Aftermarket, Material Processing and Surface Protection industries.




					www.rema-tiptop.co.uk


----------



## Pedalman (Oct 11, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Use one of them mushroom glue plugs rather than a inside patch.


 I had a tyre with a screw in nearly the same place, they used a mushroom plug, I hadn't heard of them. total £15.


----------



## yeoblade (Mar 17, 2021)

Update - 6 months on and 10k miles (it's on my 3t Trafic works van ) and all still sound, no problems at all.


----------

